# Bout time I did this...



## rekless (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I've been registered for about a year and I've made a few posts. So I figured I would finally post in here and let everyone know a little bit. My name is Andy Rek, I did tech in high school, I was in charge of construction and did the rigging. I graduated last year and I'm going to school for cabinetmaking and furnituremaking, and have yet to have time to get back in the shadows and help out some plays. Just being around here helps my craving of doing some theatre.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 20, 2007)

It can sometimes get tricky and feel a little weird helping out at your old high school, but dude Cabinetry!!! I guarantee there is a community theater in your area who would love your carpentry skills. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## rekless (Feb 20, 2007)

Well the thing is, I would help out at my high school but. Since our senior class has left our theatre department is kind of... non-existent. And I would love to help out in the theatres around here, but with my classes right now I just don't have the time. Once I get done with school, I'm still undecided on what and where I'll be going so the I just got to wait and see what's in the cards


----------



## Van (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard ! I always loved building cabinets. I also like how the names of cabinet parts and flats are the same. Stiles, toggles, rails, etc.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 21, 2007)

Sadly things like that often happen in High Schools. When I left the school I was teaching at there was some decent tech for about two more years as my students carried on what they new but in time it all fades away. Now it's pretty dismal. But those things go in cycles and they'll find another drama teacher who knows tech again some day. 

Anyway, this is a great place for you to hang out and see if it keeps you interested in tech. It's not a glamorous life, but it can be a lot of fun and if you have talent you can make a good honest living backstage. It's also important to consider that a LOT of people out there just do this as a hobby working a day job and playing tech at a community theater at night.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!! Janesville & Oshkosh, quite an interesting combination!! Can I assume that you are going to school in Oshkosh? I work in a high school in West Bend, so I understand about high schools and how tech can reach highs and lows. Don't give up on your high school, if you really have a drive to go back and help. You may be the spark that is needed to get the tech back up to a higher level!
Also, don't hesitate to contribute by asking and answering questions!!

Dennis


----------



## rekless (Feb 21, 2007)

Yup, Oshkosh for school and Janesville for home. And it's not that the tech is gone, it's just that theres no teacher really in charge of the whole theater department, the one we had last year quit.


----------

